
Steve Jobs, Eric Schmidt and Zuckerberg to Meet With Obama Thursday in SF - jamesjyu
http://blogs.abcnews.com/politicalpunch/2011/02/steve-jobs-and-eric-schmidt-to-meet-with-president-obama-thursday-in-san-francisco.html
======
saurik
"will be among the attendees of President Obama's event with business leaders
in San Francisco Thursday evening" is quite different from "to meet with Obama
Thursday".

------
lotusleaf1987
Inaccurate linkbait headline... _sigh_

